# Transformatori >  4-20 mA uz 0-5V

## Lemings

Kā varētu veikt pārveidošanu no devēja 4-20 mA uz 0-5V lai varētu signālu ievadīt mikrokontrollera ADC ieejā? 

Atradu vienu shēmu ar Maxim mikrenēm 
http://www.maxim-ic.com/appnotes.cfm/appnote_number/823

Varētu jau izmantot arī šo, bet nekur nevar atrast to max951 varbūt tur der kāda cita shēma ar diviem OP?

Kāds varbūt var ieteikt citu variantu?

----------


## zzz

No max 951 tai shemochkaa tiek reaali izmantots tikai opis un reference, komparators nafik nav vajadziigs. Taa kaa ja patiik tieshi maksima mikrenes var taisiit visu taapat kaa tur ziimeets ar to atskjiriibu ka max 951 vietaa var baazt sapraata robezhaas jebkuru normaalu (low power, rail-to-rail) opi un 1.2V referenci. A taa vispaar atkariibaa no vajadziigaas precizitaates un citaam nianseem shito funkciju var realizeet arii uz citiem, prastaakiem, leetaakiem, vieglaak pieejamiem chipiem.

Karoche lasiit

http://www.analog.com/library/analogDia ... dbook.html

kaa arii 

http://www.analog.com/UploadedFiles/Ass ... In_Amp.pdf


vai protams tas kas attiecas konkreeti uz lietu

http://www.maxim-ic.com/appnotes.cfm/appnote_number/746

----------


## Lemings

Paldies par lasāmvielu  ::  

Varbūt uzreiz vari ieteikt kaut kādu lēto opi, ir cik viņi skaitās, ka ir lēti 1-2 ls?

----------


## zzz

> Paldies par lasāmvielu  
> 
> Varbūt uzreiz vari ieteikt kaut kādu lēto opi, ir cik viņi skaitās, ka ir lēti 1-2 ls?


 Sisteemu projektee un detaljas izveelas kompleksi, atkariibaa no esoshaas naudinjas, vajadziigaas precizitaates, cik daudz eksemplaaru vajadziigs utttt.

Es personiski droshi vien atbilstoshi pamodifceetu sheemu un iebaaztu tur LMV321 - ne taapeec ka vinsh buutu tur optimaali piemeerotais, bet taapeec ka kraajumaa taadi jau meetaajas.  ::  Cena - nuuu, Nacionaals saka orienteejoshi 0.23$ gabalaa peerkot tuukstoti.

Kaa arii ja pielietojums atljauj "pazaudeet" piekto dalju no ADC diapazona, tad shito papildus opi var nemaz nelikt - izveelies straavas meeriitaaja pastiprinaataaja rezistorus taa lai 0-20 ma atbilstu 0-5 v un sleedz pa taisno klaat mikrokontrolerim, diapazons no 0-4 ma (0-1 v) nenesiis nekaadu deriigu informaaciju, tikai informees par sensora neriktiigu darbiibu.

----------

